# Happy 90th Birthday to the Gerber Baby



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2016)

Sea, what a delightful story of the Gerber baby!  Thanks for feeding it to us!   Burp!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 4, 2016)

What a great story! Thank you for posting it, SB.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2016)

Welcome to the Gerber Generation!


----------



## Carla (Dec 4, 2016)

I actually didn't know the baby was real. I thought, much like Betty Crocker, it was just a sketch. Nice story!


----------

